# Trip Advice



## Waldo (Aug 24, 2006)

Hello, 

Just recently stumbled upon this site and it is great!  I just moved to Southern NH from So Cal and am planning a 4 day 3 night trip for Labor day weekend and need some advice on some good spots.  I would like to cover about 10-15 miles per day and will have my dog with me.  Any one have any recommendations.

Thanks


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 25, 2006)

Well, what do you like to hike and what experience do you have with NE hiking?


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 25, 2006)

Weather could be anything from 80's during the day to 30's at night. Dogs are welcome everywhere except the AMC huts. Are you looking to camp in established shelters or just off-trail in a tent somewhere? Do you want a valley experience, summits, or a maximum of above-treeline?

Any established campsite/lean-to/shelter on Labor Day weekend will get crowded, so if that's your plan you'll want to get to your destination early. However, a lot of otherwise unthought-of destinations may be wide open. I'd avoid Guyot Shelter and Franconia Ridge, in particular. Beyond that, let's hear more about what you're looking to do...


----------



## Waldo (Aug 25, 2006)

I like it all,  the more secluded the better.    In NE I have done Mt Washington, 3 nights on the AT out in Western MA, and lots of random stuff.  But that was a while back.  I have heard good things about the Long Trail.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 25, 2006)

I am going to be staying off –trail in a tent.  Ideally I would like summits but also be around some body of water if possible. Also trying to avoid the crowd, I know is going to be tough over Labor Day. I am really open to anything though, I like everything and don’t really have something particular in mind.   Just need to get away!


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 25, 2006)

MichaelJ said:


> I'd avoid Guyot Shelter and Franconia Ridge, in particular. Beyond that, let's hear more about what you're looking to do...



Grrreeeaaattt.  That's where I was thinking of going... :roll:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Aug 25, 2006)

Waldo said:


> I am going to be staying off –trail in a tent.  Ideally I would like summits but also be around some body of water if possible. Also trying to avoid the crowd, I know is going to be tough over Labor Day. I am afraid most of the places I am really open to anything though, I like everything and don’t really have something particular in mind.   Just need to get away!



I think it's hard to pick places to backpack since there are so many possibilities. I assume the White's are the closest to you but the Daks and northwest Maine have great hiking as well. Evan's Notch/Blueberry Mt area is a personal fav in nw Maine. Being a holiday weekend the roads, the parking lots and the lower elevations will be busy but if pick a route with sections away from the crowds, those places should not be so busy. 

IMHO I don't think the Long Trail will be as busy as the White's or the Dak's. For peak bagging doing the LT between Middl Gap and Johnson, for example,  will be semi-busy around Lincoln Gap, Camel's Hump and Mt Mansfield but most of the hike should be not to busy . Not much water but lots of summits and views.


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 25, 2006)

Well, any spot around water won't be secluded, so you'll have to do a little balancing.

I think one nice option, now that bug season is pretty much done with, is to head in the Wild River Trail to Perkins Notch. There's an established tentsite there, out behind the lean-to, but there are also open woods towards the "true" notch near the Rainbow Trail junction. From there, you can day hike a great loop up the Rainbow Trail and down the Black Angel Trail, having summited the Dome and Mt. Hight. Or, you could backpack it up either of those or the beautiful Moriah Brook Trail and then up up South & Middle Carter, where if you bring all your own water with you, you can camp off in the open woods along the ridge (watch out, though, for places where moose sleep; they get cranky if you take their bed).

Another wonderful option is to go in from the Berlin fish hatchery up the Mill Brook Trail and camp at a secluded wilderness campsite there, or up on Rogers Ledge (visit anyway). Next day head south past Kilback Pond to Unknown Pond and try to grab a pond-side campsite there (definitely *not* secluded but gorgeous). Visit the Horn's 360° views and even tag Cabot as a 4K summit. Then head out the Unknown Pond Trail back to the hatchery the next day.

Hmm ... you want 4 days, not 3. You could also just head into the Pemi wilderness and see what you can find. Take the easy route in from the Zealand Trail and up past the Zeacliff lookout on the Twinway and find a spot to tent near Zealand Pond. Next day over the Bonds and down to the Wilderness Trail, head out into the Pemi to find a place to camp. Third day back north in the Pemi towards Zealand Notch and spend this easy day lounging around at Thoreau Falls. Camp up in the notch way down low off the trail.

And if you don't mind being completely UNsecluded, the #1 option is to do the Pemi loop. First day is short - from Lincoln Woods up Osseo over Flume and Liberty to Liberty Springs. Next day over the rest of Franconia Ridge to Garfield tentsite. Next day all the way to Guyot and hope for a tent platform or at worst end up in overflow. Last day over the Bonds and back out the Wilderness Trail.

TB - Guyot and F. Ridge will just be busy and highly populated. Get to Guyot early if you want a site. Be patient in the tight spots on F. Ridge where many others will be.


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 27, 2006)

Here's a second for Evans Notch.  Not the highest peaks in the Whites, but you'll have a lot more solitude probably anywhere in Maine than in NH.  The Baldfaces just west of Evans Notch are gorgeous and the Wild River valley is secluded and quiet.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 28, 2006)

Thank you for all the advice   

I have found someone to follow me so I can drop off my car.  So I am going to go 40 miles or so on the Long Trail through to my car.    Don’t know which section I am going to go on though.  This obviously rules out any loops.  

Any moe suggestions?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Aug 29, 2006)

> the LT between Middl Gap and Johnson



I second this recommendation. Again not much water but great views of Lake Champlain ;-)


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 30, 2006)

Definitely! In fact, instead of Middlebury Gap why not back it up to Brandon Gap and go all the way to Appalachian Gap, making the trip all of Long Trail Division 7 and most of Division 8. The section between Lincoln Gap and App Gap is the "Monroe Skyline" and is an incredible ridge walk.

I have some pics from Lincoln Gap as far as Mt. Ellen here, to give you an idea.

This would be around 38-39 miles.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 30, 2006)

7 and 8 it is!   
Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 31, 2006)

Have a fun and safe time, and please post a trip report for us when you get back!


----------

